# Dei's Request Shop ♥



## Rainney (Mar 16, 2008)

*~Rules~*
*1♥ 1 Request per week
2♥ Ask for anymore and you will be banned from the shop
3♥ 100 posts required to request
4♥ Please provide a picture and the appropriate details
5♥ I won't go out and waste my time trying to find a picture for YOU
6♥ Rep + Cred Required when your request is filled
7♥ I won't do just transparencies. If you request, expect a sig/ava/set*

*~Do's/Don'ts~*
*Do♥  Sets, sigs, and avas.
Do♥  Banners.
Do♥  Graphics.
Don't♥  Drawings.
Don't♥  Colourings.
Don't♥  Only transparencies.
*
*~Workers~*
*1♥ Deidara
2♥ Ino♥
3♥ Poiison
4♥ Puppet'Love★
5♥ ılı.frajosg.lıl.
6♥ Beelgarion
If you want to be a worker here, PM me or just post here <3
*​


----------



## Freebird (Mar 16, 2008)

Hello Dei!  Give me a while to think.


----------



## Suzie (Mar 16, 2008)

omg first request 

*What I want:* Set
*Picture:* ♥
*Avatar Size:* 150x150
*Signature size:* 500x300 (or 400x150, whichever works better)
*Other:* Whatever looks good XD


----------



## Rainney (Mar 16, 2008)

Freebird said:


> Hello Dei!  Give me a while to think.


Okai. 


Kurogane. said:


> omg first request
> 
> *What I want:* Set
> *Picture:* ♥
> ...



I'm on it. 
Cute stock.


----------



## Suzie (Mar 16, 2008)

De?dara said:


> I'm on it.
> Cute stock.



Thanks ^^
OH, and I forgot text:




> *Siggy text:* We'll always be together, no matter what



Sorry 'bout forgetting that X3


----------



## Rainney (Mar 16, 2008)

It's okai. 

Oh and, since the sigs I do aren't the regular box sigs most people have, it'll be a bit hard to make it a specific size..


----------



## Suzie (Mar 16, 2008)

lol its ok. I'll be happy with whatever you come up with.


----------



## Totitos (Mar 16, 2008)

oh nice a new shop

Stock: x
Avy size: 150 X 150
Sig size: I dunno <__<
Other: go artistic

I'll rep you twice :amazed


----------



## Rainney (Mar 16, 2008)

Kurogane~




Totitos said:


> oh nice a new shop
> 
> Stock: x
> Avy size: 150 X 150
> ...



Ooh, more pretty stock. 
And thank you. 

This one might take a while. xD


----------



## Suzie (Mar 16, 2008)

De?dara said:


> Kurogane~
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



omg.....They're beautiful! 
Thank you!


----------



## Rainney (Mar 16, 2008)

You're welcome. 

I'm still trying to figure out what to do for Totitos. I think I've run out of brushes.


----------



## AlexForest9 (Mar 16, 2008)

great shop ure running


----------



## Ino♥ (Mar 16, 2008)

wow. Masks (:
2nd customer.

What I want: Set (:
Picture: 
Avatar Size: 150x150
Sig Size: 500x325
Style: Stock SIG. (:


Anyway, request to work with you, cause i find our style so simliar


----------



## Rainney (Mar 16, 2008)

@KH- Thank you. 

@Zorko-  Really? Okai.  I'm not sure how it works with 2 people though.  You tell me. 
And I'll start yours when I finish Totitos'. Or maybe tomorrow, since I'm still not done with the sig.


----------



## Rainney (Mar 16, 2008)

Totitos~



I first made two versions of it (that failed) until I gave up and just rendered half of it.


----------



## Totitos (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm speechless  

its beautiful Dei, thanks


----------



## Creator (Mar 16, 2008)

Do you take drawing requests?


----------



## AlexForest9 (Mar 16, 2008)

Yes they do Creator.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 16, 2008)

Wow - much luck to your shop  You're things look very nice!


----------



## Kairi.nin (Mar 16, 2008)

Deeeiiii~  Omg, I love your work. X3

Expect a request from me in.. a few weeks. xD Need to get some use out of my current set. 

Good luck~!


----------



## Rainney (Mar 16, 2008)

Totitos said:


> I'm speechless
> 
> its beautiful Dei, thanks


Glad you like it! 


Creator said:


> Do you take drawing requests?





Kakashi Hatake said:


> Yes they do Creator.





FoxSpirit said:


> Wow - much luck to your shop  You're things look very nice!


Thank you. 


Kairi.nin said:


> Deeeiiii~  Omg, I love your work. X3
> 
> Expect a request from me in.. a few weeks. xD Need to get some use out of my current set.
> 
> Good luck~!


Kairi! 

Okai. X3 And thank you. 

You have included 16 images in your message. You are limited to using 10 images so please go back and correct the problem and then continue again.


----------



## Creator (Mar 16, 2008)

So you do. X3

Awesome. 

I request a Tsunade picture. Well drawn and well colored. In any pose i dont mind, preferably a smexy pose.


----------



## Rainney (Mar 16, 2008)

Creator, I'm horrible at drawing. I can (barely) vector.


----------



## Creator (Mar 16, 2008)

I was told the FC takes drawing requests.


----------



## Rainney (Mar 16, 2008)

I dunno why.. 
Sorry Creator. 
I can make you a sig though.


----------



## Xana (Mar 16, 2008)

I'll ask for a set when I get 1000 posts.


----------



## Siren (Mar 16, 2008)

These are awesome! 
*
Request: Sig

Size: About the size of my current Zelda sig

Stocks(Choose which is best for you): 

Text:Brawl

Other: Do as you see fit *


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 16, 2008)

ok dei i finally found a stock

i want you to be as creative as you want with it cause anything you make is awesome!!!

well here it is



i wont be using it yet but its nice to have a back up


----------



## Rainney (Mar 16, 2008)

Xana said:


> I'll ask for a set when I get 1000 posts.


You don't need 1k to order Xana. 


HHSpyrol87 said:


> These are awesome!
> *
> Request: Sig
> 
> ...


I'm almost done with Zorko. I'll start yours when I finish this one. 


Red_Sands93 said:


> ok dei i finally found a stock
> 
> i want you to be as creative as you want with it cause anything you make is awesome!!!
> 
> ...



Okai. 

*To-do list;*
Zorko - WIP
HHSpyrol87
Red_Sands93


----------



## Rainney (Mar 16, 2008)

Zorko~


----------



## Creator (Mar 16, 2008)

Okay.

Request:- Sig

Size:- Upto you. 

Stock:- 

Text:- Tsunade

Other:- 

Make it hot.


----------



## Rainney (Mar 16, 2008)

*To-do list;*
HHSpyrol87 - WIP
Red_Sands93
Creator

Okai Creator.


----------



## Rainney (Mar 16, 2008)

HHSpyrol87~

I'm not used to doing these kind of sigs. Sorry.  I have to say though, this is the best of these kind I've made so far.


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 16, 2008)

no it be my turn!!!!X3


----------



## Rainney (Mar 16, 2008)

Lol, yus.  I like doing sets in my own style. Without any rules. 

*To-do list;*
Red_Sands93 - WIP
Creator


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 16, 2008)

yesh they come out the best!!!!!X3


----------



## mammadog (Mar 16, 2008)

It's nice.
But it's taking away possible customers from MY SHOP!
>.>


----------



## Rainney (Mar 16, 2008)

Sorry?


----------



## Siren (Mar 16, 2008)

Wow, wow, wow! pek That = awesomeness! Will be put in my sig shortly pek
Thanks Deidara! +rep and cred!


----------



## Rainney (Mar 16, 2008)

You're welcome Spyrol. 
@Redsands- Do you have another version of that picture? One with a background perhaps? I'm finding it really hard to give it a background that matches it..


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 16, 2008)

sorry dei thats the only one i could find sorry but if you cant do it its ok


----------



## Rainney (Mar 16, 2008)

I can but it'll be just a simple looking set.


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 16, 2008)

ok dei that would be ok


----------



## Rainney (Mar 16, 2008)

Okai, any specific text?


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 16, 2008)

Master Of All

and i want it just to be my username on the avy


----------



## Rainney (Mar 16, 2008)

I hope that's alright.


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 16, 2008)

could you darken the sig a bit if its possible?...im not trying to be rude


----------



## Advent Child (Mar 16, 2008)

Request~ Set

Size~ Whatever works ^_^ 

Stock~ either  or  (whichever's more doable )

Text~ HSG and/or "Love is Art Everlasting" or something to that effect 

Other~ I know it'll turn out great. Thanks a bunch !


----------



## Rainney (Mar 16, 2008)

Creator~



Red_Sands93 said:


> could you darken the sig a bit if its possible?...im not trying to be rude


kk. 



HakuSasoGaa said:


> Request~ Set
> 
> Size~ Whatever works ^_^
> 
> ...



I'm on it.


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 16, 2008)

thank you dei i like it better now its going to be my new set....but later

DEI IS THE BEST SET MAKER EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Creator (Mar 16, 2008)

De?dara said:


> Creator~



Holy...

I love it.


----------



## Rainney (Mar 16, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 16, 2008)

Can I request one?

What I want: Set
Picture: 
Avatar Size: 150x150
Signature size: Look below
Other: Like the first one in your examples  or maybe pop art


----------



## Rainney (Mar 16, 2008)

Yep. 

Oooh! I love the stock too. pek
I'll start when I'm done with Haku's. 
Any specific text? ;3


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 16, 2008)

That's what I came crawling back to mention x]

Hm.
So hard to choose D:

I guess Mish for Avvy and Mishudo for sig?
I dunno.
Somewhere Mish xD

and thanks


----------



## Rainney (Mar 16, 2008)

Okai. 

And you're welcome.


----------



## Xana (Mar 16, 2008)

De¡dara said:


> You don't need 1k to order Xana.



I know. I just want decent rep power to give you for it.  So you won't ask me for kitty slippers or something >___>

Besides, I need incentives to keep me posting outside the FCs xD


----------



## Rainney (Mar 16, 2008)

Did you ever give me those Kitty Slippers?


----------



## Xana (Mar 16, 2008)

>__>

no

>_______>

Anyways, I'd better stop posting here, posts count.


----------



## Rainney (Mar 16, 2008)

Give them to me. 



HakuSasoGaa~



X3


----------



## Advent Child (Mar 16, 2008)

X3!!!

Dei I luv it!!! *reps*


----------



## Rainney (Mar 16, 2008)

Thank you. 
Mishudo~


----------



## Juice (Mar 16, 2008)

You acutely did it Deidara. Your Sig's look nice great job so far, can I request?


----------



## Rainney (Mar 16, 2008)

Look who's here. 
Thank you. 
And yus.


----------



## Juice (Mar 16, 2008)

You can do that crazy shit, like the swirls around the avvy right?


----------



## Rainney (Mar 16, 2008)

Lolwut? 

I guess so.. I have a lot of swirly brushes.


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 16, 2008)

i have to wait a week to ask dei for another beautiful set....it sucks


----------



## Juice (Mar 16, 2008)

Stock is: 

Size for sig is what you want. 

Size for avy 150 x 150

Other: do what you want 
But make sure to put some swirls. (not pink, I know you would do that to me )
I will double rep if you make it perty.


----------



## Rainney (Mar 16, 2008)

Red_Sands93 said:


> i have to wait a week to ask dei for another beautiful set....it sucks


If you're a good boy, you won't have to wait a week. 


Lieutenant Bailey said:


> Stock is:
> 
> Size for sig is what you want.
> 
> ...



You should double rep me either way to make up for the neg you gave me the other day. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Do you have the original stock to that picture?


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 16, 2008)

De?dara said:


> If you're a good boy, you won't have to wait a week.



Really I think i love you!!!!X3jkjk


----------



## Juice (Mar 16, 2008)

De?dara said:


> If you're a good boy, you won't have to wait a week.
> 
> 
> You should double rep me either way to make up for the neg you gave me the other day.
> ...



I will triple?

And that is it, I don't want the whole thing, just like it is in my sig. just make in awesome?


----------



## Rainney (Mar 16, 2008)

@RS- So you don't love me? 


@LB- KK. BRB.


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 16, 2008)

De?dara said:


> @RS- So you don't love me?



Yeash I Do!!!!


----------



## Juice (Mar 16, 2008)

De?dara said:


> @RS- So you don't love me?
> 
> 
> @LB- KK. BRB.



Thank you!!!  I iz sorry for being a ass to you.


----------



## Rainney (Mar 17, 2008)

Red_Sands93 said:


> Yeash I Do!!!!


pek


Lieutenant Bailey said:


> Thank you!!!  I iz sorry for being a ass to you.


Any specific text?


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 17, 2008)

De?dara said:


> pek


there is that little monkey again


----------



## Rainney (Mar 17, 2008)

Red_Sands93 said:


> there is that little monkey again



Vervex is gonna kill us if we don't stop spamming. 

@LB- And THAT is why I save my work every 5 seconds. 
Photoshop is bitching. I'll do it tomorrow. I've done like 5 today.


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 17, 2008)

ok im sorry ill stop spamming now...


----------



## Juice (Mar 17, 2008)

De¡dara said:


> pek
> 
> Any specific text?



No.       

And damn it, stupid eating food. 


Can you make the sig a member size sig?


----------



## Hiruko (Mar 17, 2008)

*Wheres my set.
*
I seem to have disappeared from the list.


----------



## Rainney (Mar 17, 2008)

You never posted your request here like I told you.


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 17, 2008)

De?dara said:


> Thank you.
> Mishudo~



Oh crap!
ITS AWESOME 
I love it,great job Dei x]

hehe...so cool.


----------



## Ino♥ (Mar 17, 2008)

Wow. 

Thanks for the awesome set.
Rep coming your way (:

anyway, regarding the pm, should i start a new thread? I'll do the main page, if possible


----------



## Rainney (Mar 17, 2008)

Sure. Since I have this one already. 
I won't be on to much for the rest of the day. I have to go to the doctor and get glasses.


----------



## Juice (Mar 17, 2008)

Dei.  

Are you going to do mine tonight?


----------



## nendo-chan (Mar 17, 2008)

*cocks head*  God am I jealous!  I have none of the credentials to ask for stuffs, so obviously, I'm obeying your orders from the SasoDei fanclub, where you told peeps to post here.  *is proud of self*
~nendo


----------



## Hiruko (Mar 17, 2008)

De?dara said:


> You never posted your request here like I told you.



But I was on the list. 

Anyway, make me a set of the following pictures: 

And put "CFxZSS" in there.

Thanks.


----------



## Jesus (Mar 17, 2008)

great shop you have here Deidei - might make a request someday


----------



## Rainney (Mar 17, 2008)

Lieutenant Bailey said:


> Dei.
> 
> Are you going to do mine tonight?


Yep. 


nendo-chan said:


> *cocks head*  God am I jealous!  I have none of the credentials to ask for stuffs, so obviously, I'm obeying your orders from the SasoDei fanclub, where you told peeps to post here.  *is proud of self*
> ~nendo





Hiruko said:


> But I was on the list.


 I told you to post here.


Pain said:


> great shop you have here Deidei - might make a request someday


You should. Get rid of that Narutobi please! It gives me nightmares. 

*TODO~*
LB/WIP
Hiruko


----------



## Juice (Mar 17, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Mar 17, 2008)

*Alright 

Picture: 
Siggy size: 400Xwhatever regular memebers have XD
Avatar size: 125X125
Other Info: If you could try to only get Lee, Gai, and the turtle in it  That is what I want  Oh and make it look really awesome  I know you will ^^

Thank you for you time *


----------



## tictactoc (Mar 18, 2008)

Do you color ? Or we have to give you a colored page ?


----------



## Rainney (Mar 18, 2008)

Inuya~


Yay, another _successful_ boxed sig. 
@SR- Do you still want it? I see you got another one.. 


tictactoc said:


> Do you color ? Or we have to give you a colored page ?


No, sorry. I only do sigs/avas/sets, banners, and other GFX.

But yeah, if you give me a colored page I can make you a set out of it. ^^

*TODO-*
Hiruko
Sakura?


----------



## Juice (Mar 18, 2008)

_Its horrible. thanks!  +rep_


----------



## Rainney (Mar 18, 2008)

I. Hate. You.


----------



## Juice (Mar 18, 2008)

_I like it, I was kidding. _


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 18, 2008)

hey dei can i give you a request now?!?!?!


----------



## Rainney (Mar 18, 2008)

Lieutenant Bailey said:


> _I like it, I was kidding. _


I worked on that for over an hour, and you tell me that. How do you think I'm gonna feel. 


Red_Sands93 said:


> hey dei can i give you a request now?!?!?!


No!!?!!!?! 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe. 
But you should wait. I don't wanna be unfair.. D=


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Mar 18, 2008)

De?dara said:


> @SR- Do you still want it? I see you got another one..



*Yeah I do  Like I said I want it how I said, I just got this one till I got yours, because I really needed a change XD*


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 18, 2008)

De?dara said:


> No!!?!!!?!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


AWWWW!!!!..and i got an awesome stock!!!!X3


----------



## Juice (Mar 18, 2008)

De?dara said:


> I worked on that for over an hour, and you tell me that. How do you think I'm gonna feel.
> 
> No!!?!!!?!
> 
> ...



_You should of seen I liked it, I is going to use it in a couple days after I use this other sig I have, realy I like it. _


----------



## Rainney (Mar 18, 2008)

Woot six pages. 



Sakura~Renge said:


> *Yeah I do  Like I said I want it how I said, I just got this one till I got yours, because I really needed a change XD*


Okai. 


Red_Sands93 said:


> AWWWW!!!!..and i got an awesome stock!!!!X3


Just wait and use the other one till next week. 


Lieutenant Bailey said:


> _You should of seen I liked it, I is going to use it in a couple days after I use this other sig I have, realy I like it. _



Okay.


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 18, 2008)

...wait i asked for my last one....last week....which means...i can get another one!!!!!X3


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Mar 18, 2008)

De?dara said:


> Okai.



*I love forward to it Deidara X3*


----------



## Rainney (Mar 18, 2008)

Red_Sands93 said:


> ...wait i asked for my last one....last week....which means...i can get another one!!!!!X3


Oh really? 
Okai. 


Sakura~Renge said:


> *I love forward to it Deidara X3*





Starting on Hiruko's now.


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 18, 2008)

Yeash!!!!!

STOCK!!!

YOU HAVE COMPLETE CREATIVE CONTROL!!!!


----------



## Juice (Mar 18, 2008)

De?dara said:


> Woot six pages.
> 
> 
> Okai.
> ...



_I'm sorry. _


----------



## Rainney (Mar 18, 2008)

Red_Sands93 said:


> Yeash!!!!!
> 
> STOCK!!!
> 
> YOU HAVE COMPLETE CREATIVE CONTROL!!!!


Amagawd! I love that stock!! pek
Cute wittle Dei spying on Sasori~ 


Lieutenant Bailey said:


> _I'm sorry. _


It's okai..


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 18, 2008)

De?dara said:


> Amagawd! I love that stock!! pek
> Cute wittle Dei spying on Sasori~



i knew you would love it...try to make it amazing please!!!!


----------



## tictactoc (Mar 18, 2008)

tictactoc said:


> Do you color ? Or we have to give you a colored page ?



hello ?


----------



## Rainney (Mar 18, 2008)

tictactoc said:


> hello ?





De¡dara said:


> No, sorry. I only do sigs/avas/sets, banners, and other GFX.
> 
> But yeah, if you give me a colored page I can make you a set out of it. ^^



I replied. You missed it. xD

@RS-


----------



## Revy's Slut (Mar 18, 2008)

Dei can you do one of these two

*Spoiler*: __ 








Thanks dei <3


----------



## tictactoc (Mar 18, 2008)

oh sorry didn't see it >___<. Thanks anyway


----------



## Rainney (Mar 18, 2008)

Hiruko~




Revy's Slut said:


> Dei can you do one of these two
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


One of each picture, one of both pictures, or one of one of the pictures? 
And OMG, the last one.. 


tictactoc said:


> oh sorry didn't see it >___<. Thanks anyway



You're welcome.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Mar 18, 2008)

I meant either one, which ever you'd perfer to make a set out of. (Can you come on msn?)


----------



## Rainney (Mar 18, 2008)

Okai. *
TODO-*
SR
RS 
SS
If you talk. 
I'm not on because some other people keep messaging me when I am on. *cough*mammadog*cough*


----------



## Revy's Slut (Mar 18, 2008)

okay ill talk


----------



## Rainney (Mar 18, 2008)

Agh. I rendered it but I don't know what to do with it..


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Mar 18, 2008)

*I take it you mean mine, when it comes to ya ^^

I can wait DeiDei 

You do not mind if I keep calling you DeiDei, right?*


----------



## Rainney (Mar 18, 2008)

Yeah. And okai. 

Lol, of course not. xD


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Mar 18, 2008)

*I can waits like I said ^^
I just can not wait to see what a great job you will do 

YAY! *


----------



## Rainney (Mar 18, 2008)

7th page. 
 I'm having some trouble.. D;
Nevermind.


----------



## Rainney (Mar 18, 2008)

Sakura~



X3


----------



## Revy's Slut (Mar 18, 2008)

ooooooooo nice set dei.


----------



## Rainney (Mar 18, 2008)

Thank you SS. 

I'm starting RS' now. 
I fucking love that picture. X3


----------



## Rainney (Mar 19, 2008)

RS~


----------



## Rainney (Mar 19, 2008)

SS~



Smexy Naruto~


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank you Dei I WUV YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!X3


----------



## Overhaul (Mar 19, 2008)

make me a set out of this Deidara!


----------



## Rainney (Mar 19, 2008)

Red_Sands93 said:


> Thank you Dei I WUV YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!X3


You're welcome. 


Revy said:


> make me a set out of this Deidara!



IS THAT FROM SILENT HILL? X3X3
BRB!


----------



## Jesus (Mar 19, 2008)

I require from you the best set ever 



please make it over 9000  you can take all the time you want


----------



## Rainney (Mar 19, 2008)

BAI GUYS GOTTA GO TO GET AN EYE TEST. 
REVY~



I'LL DO YOURS WHEN I GET BACK PAIN!!  BAAAAI!


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Mar 19, 2008)

De¡dara said:


> Sakura~
> 
> 
> 
> X3



*ZOMG! X3
Thank you DEIDEI!!!! X3

I LOVE IT! 


One thing, the sig pic is to big, I will not be able to put in my sig, could you make it just a little smaller  Thank you *


----------



## Overhaul (Mar 19, 2008)

De?dara said:


> BAI GUYS GOTTA GO TO GET AN EYE TEST.
> REVY~
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you soo much!!X3
And yep the nurse is from silent hill!


also I'll rep you when I can.


----------



## Rainney (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm back. 
And ZOMG, I'm near-sighted. X3


Sakura~Renge said:


> *
> One thing, the sig pic is to big, I will not be able to put in my sig, could you make it just a little smaller  Thank you *


No it isn't. 



Revy said:


> Thank you soo much!!X3
> And yep the nurse is from silent hill!
> 
> 
> also I'll rep you when I can.





I'll stars Pains set now. If I don't fall asleep.


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Mar 19, 2008)

De?dara said:


> And ZOMG, I'm near-sighted. X3
> 
> No it isn't.



*Wow, so I take you need to get glasses then? I have reading glasses, but I wear them only for well reading...and on the computer XD

Alright, then I just thought it was to big  But, if you say it is not then I will go with what ya say  *


----------



## Rainney (Mar 19, 2008)

Yep. 
The doctor person put eye drops in my eyes. They hurted. 

Well, it is 125x125. And it fits perfectly from where I am. 
I just figured out you were talking about the sig.. 
BRB.


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Mar 19, 2008)

De?dara said:


> Yep.
> The doctor person put eye drops in my eyes. They hurted.
> 
> Well, it is 125x125. And it fits perfectly from where I am.
> ...



*I hate that the most about drops 

Alright  I was about to say that was what I was talking about, but it looks like ya figured it out XD*


----------



## Rainney (Mar 19, 2008)

Lol, sorry about that. xD


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Mar 19, 2008)

De¡dara said:


> Lol, sorry about that. xD



*That is better thank you 



Holy cow I forgot to rep you 
I will here in a minute, if I am able to...

I can not rep you yet ><
I will rep you as soon as I can *


----------



## Rainney (Mar 19, 2008)

Okai. 
Thank you!! 

Okai, I'm really starting Pain's set now.


----------



## Durge (Mar 19, 2008)

i want this to be White with the Out lines Purple and the eyes Red


same thing on this one


----------



## Rainney (Mar 19, 2008)

Am I allowed to edit those? Aren't they from that Hatchimata thing?


----------



## Juice (Mar 19, 2008)

_Dei, he posts in that FC, but I did not see him ask for permission, I would run it by the owner first that he is trying to edit those pictures and see if he got permission. _


----------



## Rainney (Mar 19, 2008)

I dunno who the owner is.. 
And yeah. I won't do it without asking the owner first.
..I'm not that stupid. 

Oh, okai. 
Lol, is he trying to get me b& or something..
He hates me. I'm on his ignore list.
So why would he order here for no reason? :/

I don't care, I'd do his order either way (if I get permission), but why this shop? :/


----------



## Juice (Mar 19, 2008)

_No I was just saying.  And hold on I'll link you. _


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 19, 2008)

Here's some of Jio's feats.

the link our leader is pretty understanding


----------



## Durge (Mar 19, 2008)

the Owner told me to make the things but i only have Paint...


De¡dara said:


> Am I allowed to edit those? Aren't they from that Hatchimata thing?



yes i'm team Leader of White Snake and i need those Edit please deidei


----------



## Rainney (Mar 19, 2008)

Okai. I'll do it but if I get in trouble it's your fault.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Mar 19, 2008)

hi dei. *waves*


----------



## Durge (Mar 19, 2008)

De?dara said:


> Okai. I'll do it but if I get in trouble it's your fault.



you won't...if so i'll take teh heat...ok


----------



## Rainney (Mar 19, 2008)

Sorry it took a while. I had to make it again with the pen tool because I couldn't use the hue and saturation to make it white and.. You have no idea what I'm saying, do you? 

Let me fix something BRB..


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Mar 19, 2008)

Dei-Dei  Awesome sets! Finally I found someone who takes requests and makes awesome sets  

*Siggy*
Stock: X
Size: What ever is best 8] 
Style: Can you make the borders somewhat round, but add some nifty brush effects or something?  Oh and, I want the sig to be able to be set to the right. If you know what I mean  *has trouble explaining*

*Avatar*
Stock: X
Size: I think the most I can go is 100x100
Style: Can you make the borders round? That's all  

Will def. rep and credit


----------



## Rainney (Mar 19, 2008)

Tomochii. 
You've had that set like forever. I can't believe you're gonna change it for one of mine. 

I'll start yours after Pain's. 
I'm having trouble thinking of a new style for his. I don't wanna make all the sets the same.


----------



## Juice (Mar 19, 2008)

Dei, When can I make a neew request>?


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Mar 19, 2008)

De?dara said:


> Tomochii.
> You've had that set like forever. I can't believe you're gonna change it for one of mine.



Yes I know  I felt like I have had this sig for a little TOO long actually XD I couldn't find a good pic for a set but now I found one! 

And of course I'm asking you since I've seen you make great sets


----------



## Rainney (Mar 19, 2008)

Lieutenant Bailey said:


> Dei, When can I make a neew request>?


Iunno. Whenever you want. 
I don't pay attention to the time so if you say it's been a week, I'll do it. 
And if I know it hasn't been a week, I'd never actually ban anyone. xDDD
What I mean is don't ask for like.. 2 sets in one day, then 5 the next, you know. xD


Tomochii-Chan said:


> Yes I know  I felt like I have had this sig for a little TOO long actually XD I couldn't find a good pic for a set but now I found one!
> 
> And of course I'm asking you since I've seen you make great sets


I love that one though. X3

Thank you.


----------



## Juice (Mar 20, 2008)

Can you make me a random sasori set? I know you haVE your own awsome pictures...


----------



## Rainney (Mar 20, 2008)

Okai. 

I'm skipping Pains until he replies. I can't think of anything. 

Oh, tell me what kind of picture you want. There's to many. 
With cloak, without, girlish, chibi, not girlish , etc.

Starting Tomochii's now.


----------



## Juice (Mar 20, 2008)

Anything, the cute ones like the type in your avy


----------



## Rainney (Mar 20, 2008)

Tomochii~



I like how it came out but I have a feeling I could do better. But my damn head isn't thinking right. 
So anyway, if you don't like it, tell me, and I'll be happy to try again. X3

And if you're wondering WTF it took me so long, it's because I got a bunch of new brushes and I was lost in the brush pallet. I was trying out the new brushes too. X3


----------



## Durge (Mar 20, 2008)

De?dara said:


> Sorry it took a while. I had to make it again with the pen tool because I couldn't use the hue and saturation to make it white and.. You have no idea what I'm saying, do you?
> 
> Let me fix something BRB..



Thanks


----------



## Rainney (Mar 20, 2008)

You're welcome.


----------



## Durge (Mar 20, 2008)

your be getting  moar rep from Eurajhe love wut you did..want to join my Team White Snake?


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Mar 20, 2008)

De¡dara said:


> Tomochii~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



JNRFWSJKfdnsjkdnTFQTQFTFTFTF!!!1,m1!!!  X3 
I LOVE IT!!! OMFGG!!
*spazzes more*
*can't type right*

REPS FOR YOOU!!!! 



Can you just make the sig a little smaller? A little more smaller than the sig I'm using now? I think it's kinda too big :sweat I LOVE YOOU!!! 

When I get home I'm DEFINITELY gonna change my set *FINALLY!*
*dies in happiness*


----------



## Revy's Slut (Mar 20, 2008)

dei can you make me a set out of one of those 2 pics I posted before?


----------



## Rainney (Mar 20, 2008)

@Ukon- Thank you!! X3 And I don't even know what that thing is about. xD

@Tomochii-  I'm so happy you like it!! X3


X3


Revy's Slut said:


> dei can you make me a set out of one of those 2 pics I posted before?


I already did. 
You missed it.


----------



## Juice (Mar 20, 2008)

Dei You find a good Picture of sasori to make me a set with?


----------



## Revy's Slut (Mar 20, 2008)

OMG dei I love it thank you. Can you come on msn? I cant rep you again yet. What the hell?


----------



## Rainney (Mar 20, 2008)

Lieutenant Bailey said:


> Dei You find a good Picture of sasori to make me a set with?


 I forgot.. 


Revy's Slut said:


> OMG dei I love it thank you. Can you come on msn? I cant rep you again yet. What the hell?



I don't like MSN.


----------



## Juice (Mar 20, 2008)

De?dara said:


> I forgot..
> 
> 
> I don't like MSN.



Ok...


----------



## Revy's Slut (Mar 20, 2008)

okay.


----------



## Rainney (Mar 20, 2008)

Lieutenant Bailey said:


> Ok...


I don't feel like finding a picture. There's to many. 


Revy's Slut said:


> okay.


Spam.


----------



## Juice (Mar 20, 2008)

De?dara said:


> I don't feel like finding a picture. There's to many.
> 
> Spam.



I can't find any good ones...  just pick like 10 at random and let me see which one I like, please.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Mar 20, 2008)

De?dara said:


> @Tomochii-  I'm so happy you like it!! X3




I LOVE YOU TO BITS!!!


----------



## -18 (Mar 20, 2008)

Dei Please make the size 640x480 and put a blue border Thnx in advance


----------



## Juice (Mar 20, 2008)

640x480 is too large for even a senior member, you can make it 400 x 500 at the most for a non senior.


----------



## Rainney (Mar 20, 2008)

@Inuya- I'll do it now. 
And it might be for an FC. You don't know if it's for a sig. 

@Tomochii- 

@Twix-


----------



## -18 (Mar 20, 2008)

Most of my sigy's are bigger than 640x480, and the mods don't do nothing, but ok, just do the right thing

Thnx in advance, + repz

Oh I forgot, can you make you make an avatar? 125X125 for the last girl, the one who's standing straight, with blue border too


----------



## -18 (Mar 20, 2008)

De?dara said:


> @Inuya- I'll do it now.
> And it might be for an FC. You don't know if it's for a sig.
> 
> @Tomochii-
> ...



Thnx + repz


----------



## Juice (Mar 20, 2008)

De?dara said:


> @Inuya- I'll do it now.
> And it might be for an FC. You don't know if it's for a sig.
> 
> @Tomochii-
> ...


You will do mine, or his?


Twix said:


> Most of my sigy's are bigger than 640x480, and the mods don't do nothing, but ok, just do the right thing
> 
> Thnx in advance, + repz
> 
> Oh I forgot, can you make you make an avatar? 125X125 for the last girl, the one who's standing straight, with blue border too



Your going to get busted some day dude.


----------



## Rainney (Mar 20, 2008)

@Inuya-











@Twix-


----------



## Juice (Mar 20, 2008)

Avy and sig

Avy size 150 x 150

sig size Keep the original

Can you put a white and black boarder around it, and then make blue swirls around the sig and avy.

can the avy capture his face only also.

no text,


----------



## Rainney (Mar 20, 2008)

@Inuya-



X3


----------



## Juice (Mar 20, 2008)

It makes me wet.


----------



## Rainney (Mar 20, 2008)

.. 
Good for you Inuya.


----------



## Juice (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks I love it.


----------



## Rainney (Mar 20, 2008)

If you want the color code to go with it, it's #963941. That way you can make it make..
You now..
_Credit to Deidara for the set_, or any other text you put there.


----------



## Juice (Mar 21, 2008)

De?dara said:


> If you want the color code to go with it, it's #963941. That way you can make it make..
> You now..
> _ Credit to Deidara for the set _, or any other text you put there.



Thanks!


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Mar 21, 2008)

I would like a sig down with this picture



I would it if you could take the background out and the guy and leave only the woman and the rock. Then make me a sig out of it? 

Thank you for your time :3 *bows polietly*

*was refered here by Sakura~Renge*


----------



## Rainney (Mar 21, 2008)

Ooh, that's from that one movie.. 
*can't remember the name* 

I start in a minute.


----------



## Rainney (Mar 21, 2008)

SR!! X3

You bring costumers to my shop now?


----------



## Rainney (Mar 21, 2008)

We're spamming. 

I'm sleepy.. I might have to do it tomorrow...


----------



## Sandaime Kazekage (Mar 21, 2008)

What happend to the other requests I made 

ps:Am I autobanned for asking for 5 in one day 
pss:


----------



## Rainney (Mar 21, 2008)

I haven't gotten around to them. 

I'm too nice to ban anyone.


----------



## Durge (Mar 21, 2008)

De?dara said:


> @Ukon- Thank you!! X3 And I don't even know what that thing is about. xD



to be Honest i have no Idea i join he gave me a Team and i just say hello and ask people to join my team...my team is like a Half team its not as good as other teams i would be happy if you joined.


and did Euraj rep you?


----------



## Rainney (Mar 21, 2008)

Lol. 

No.


----------



## Durge (Mar 21, 2008)

he didn't rep youor no you won't join?


----------



## Koneko-chan (Mar 21, 2008)

Wow! Your other work is really good !
 ......Can I request for a set.....




Size- ...Err I dont know, what evers best....
Other- Go artistic! 

Take as long as you want!

Thank You!


----------



## Jaded Heart (Mar 21, 2008)

Dei I've heard your work is beautiful and you make some great masterpieces. I was wondering if I could request a sasodei siggy.......... 

*W*ith this pic:


.:The sig doesn't have to be uber special, you can just drop the background or you can make it is daring and bold as you want; size doesn't matter, it's all you:.

Thankz so much


----------



## Rainney (Mar 21, 2008)

*@Ukon-* He didn't rep me. It's okai though. 

*@Koneko-* The stock!! pek
I'll start yours after MMGs. 
*
@Jaded Heart*- More awesome stock! O_O!! pek
I'll start after Koneko. 

*
TODO;*
Mrs Maito Gai
Koneko
Jaded Heart

<3


----------



## .44 (Mar 21, 2008)

Hey Deidara!

So, as you recommended: 



-I don't have senior membership yet, so 125x125 for Avatar.
-Sig size, whatever you want
-Design: Looks cool, yeah that's all I've got 
-Text: If you think "44seals" will look good in it, then go for it, otherwise, don't worry about adding any text


----------



## Koneko-chan (Mar 21, 2008)

De?dara said:


> *@Ukon-* He didn't rep me. It's okai though.
> 
> *@Koneko-* The stock!! pek
> I'll start yours after MMGs.
> ...



Thank You!


----------



## Kero-Chan (Mar 22, 2008)

Picture: ASK PEK
Edits to the picture:
- After it says Stickam entertainer, put ": robin" (exactly) with the same font, same color effects, etc.
- Change the whole theme of the color to dark blueish blackish, or dark redish blackish.
- In the middle right, cut out everything but the guy and make it so he looks to the left (mirror it) ASK PEK
- On the right side, bottom, have him mirror again, facing the left side,. ASK PEK

If its a bit confusing, ask me specific questions and I can get them answered. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Rainney (Mar 22, 2008)

*Mrs Maito Gai*~


*Koneko-chan*~



I'm starting on *Jaded Heart* now. pek

@*Kero-chan*-One question before I quiz you about this,  am I allowed to edit this picture?


----------



## Rainney (Mar 22, 2008)

*Jaded Heart*~



I just noticed you didn't want an avatar. 
Oh well. Just in case, there it is. 

44 is next on teh list. :WOW


----------



## Rainney (Mar 22, 2008)

*44seals*~


----------



## Sandaime Kazekage (Mar 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 








you know how I like it


----------



## Rainney (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm on it.


----------



## Koneko-chan (Mar 22, 2008)

De¡dara said:


> *Koneko-chan*~





Wow! Its so pretty! pek 

Thank you! 

Rep!


----------



## Rainney (Mar 22, 2008)

You're welcome.


----------



## Loulabelle (Mar 22, 2008)

Putting in a request!~ 

I hope I don't disappoint you with my picture (you know its DN) 


*Spoiler*: __ 








I trust you to do what you think works best. <3


----------



## Rainney (Mar 22, 2008)

X3 Cuuute Lulu!! 

I'll start now.


----------



## Loulabelle (Mar 22, 2008)

Thank you Deidei dear. I love you _forevarzzz._


----------



## Poiison (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm so gonna request when I find suitable stock Deidei


----------



## Rainney (Mar 22, 2008)

@Lulu- Do you want any specific text? 

@Poiison- Okais.


----------



## Poiison (Mar 22, 2008)

some yaoi i promise you. xD

debating either Sasunaru, Sasodei.

and if not just a singular character of sasuke, naruto, sasori or deidara. 
/shot


----------



## Rainney (Mar 22, 2008)

I have a SasoDei/SasuNaru picture if you wanna use it. xD


----------



## Poiison (Mar 22, 2008)

DeiDei: XD Nah~
I'll find one.
I'm sure I'll have to sift through a lot on my laptop anyways and sort them out


----------



## Rainney (Mar 22, 2008)

You have more SasoDeiSasuNaru pictures? O_O
I only have one.. Gimmi!! O_O


----------



## Loulabelle (Mar 22, 2008)

De?dara said:


> @Lulu- Do you want any specific text?



Um... Nah, just put Lu on it, or anything nice you can think of.


----------



## Poiison (Mar 22, 2008)

DeiDei: lmao lmao lmao~

nah. not them all together.
I don't think I have that D;

I have each pairing seperately. lol
I have some crazy threesome pictures though. 

The most cracked up yaoi pairing I've seen and didn't bother getting was Gemna/Sasuke ;o


----------



## Juice (Mar 22, 2008)

Dei making a huge request in a bit.


----------



## Rainney (Mar 22, 2008)

@Poiison- 

@Inuya- And I'm going to sleep. 
@Lulu-


----------



## Poiison (Mar 22, 2008)

DeiDei: lmao that's pretty hot


----------



## Loulabelle (Mar 22, 2008)

That's it deidei!


----------



## Harley Quinn (Mar 22, 2008)

Set request please. x3
Stock: 
As for sizes and stuff, I'mma leave it up to you because you have an amazing eye for such things.
Uhmm, as for text can I have one that says "Teach Me." and then a textless copy too? Thanks. ^^;


----------



## Juice (Mar 22, 2008)

De?dara said:


> @Poiison-
> 
> @Inuya- And I'm going to sleep.
> @Lulu-



And it will be waiting for you silly.


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Mar 22, 2008)

De?dara said:


> *Mrs Maito Gai*~



Thank you I love it


----------



## Jaded Heart (Mar 22, 2008)

De¡dara said:


> *Jaded Heart*~
> 
> 
> 
> ...




.:It's absolutely beautiful Dei:. 

*You are an amazing artist* (and better than me >.<)
Thank you so much<3


----------



## Kero-Chan (Mar 22, 2008)

De?dara said:


> *Mrs Maito Gai*~
> 
> 
> *Koneko-chan*~
> ...



To make it look nicer than it is, yes !


----------



## .44 (Mar 23, 2008)

Thank you Deidara!  (Do you think it looks good centered?)


----------



## Rainney (Mar 23, 2008)

@*Poiison*- I know. 

@*Loulabelle*- 

@*Yuuko*- I'll do yours after Lulu's. 

@*Lieutenant Bailey*- 

@*Mrs Maito Gai*- You're welcome. Glad you like it. 

@*Jaded Heart*- You're welcome! And thank you!! 

@*Kero-Chan*- Lol.. but do you have permission from the owner? 

@*44seals*- I'd put it to the left but that's just me.


----------



## Kero-Chan (Mar 23, 2008)

De?dara said:


> @*Poiison*- I know.
> 
> @*Loulabelle*-
> 
> ...


Its allowed for everyone, <.<. You get it when you become a exclusive member on the site.

stickam.com if you dont believe me ^^
Hope it gets finished soon!


----------



## Rainney (Mar 23, 2008)

Okai then. 


Kero-Chan said:


> Picture: *whistles innocently*
> Edits to the picture:
> - After it says Stickam entertainer, put ": robin" (exactly) with the same font, same color effects, etc.
> - Change the whole theme of the color to dark blueish blackish, or dark redish blackish.*
> ...



I bolded what I don't understand.
Which guy are you talking about? There's more than one. 
And I don't understand what you want me to do with the pictures.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Kero-Chan (Mar 23, 2008)

De?dara said:


> Okai then.
> 
> 
> I bolded what I don't understand.
> ...


Ok the first part:
Have him cut out and facing the left side and in the middle of the right side.
The second part:
Blend the dark part to the picture, and have him also facing the left, and on the bottom right side of the banner.


----------



## Ino♥ (Mar 23, 2008)

go dei!


----------



## Loulabelle (Mar 23, 2008)

De?dara said:


> @*Loulabelle*-



WHEAT?


----------



## Ornina (Mar 23, 2008)

Requesting set, 

*Stock:* 

I'll leave the sizes up to you, since you work better that way


----------



## Rainney (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm falling behind on requests. 
I don't remember which is next. 

I'll start whenever I get the chance. 
My mom's been nagging me about school. Since I'm gonna have to go back to regular school after summer.


----------



## Cair (Mar 23, 2008)

Eruuu, I love your work!  May ah request? 

Picture:  Without the word bubble or the sexy...

Go as artsy fartsy as you want! 

Thankies! Reps + cred on teh way!


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 23, 2008)

request time
Stock
complete creative control

text:
Ava:Red_Sands93
Sig: Sora and Roxas

thanks in advance


----------



## Rainney (Mar 24, 2008)

Okai. I'm about to start back up again.*
TODO~*
Lulu
Poiison
Yuuko
Ornina
Ura Renge
Red_Sands93

I'm starting now. I'll try to finish all by today.


----------



## Sandaime Kazekage (Mar 24, 2008)

Put me on the end


----------



## Star Light (Mar 24, 2008)

hey dei like my new set....i'm changing my username to Star Light.....what you think...?


----------



## Rainney (Mar 24, 2008)

Sandaime Kazekage said:


> Put me on the end


Fine. 


sasusaku123 said:


> hey dei like my new set....i'm changing my username to Star Light.....what you think...?


It's cute.  But you shouldn't post to much here Dark. It might get you in trouble with Vervex. >_>;;


----------



## Ino♥ (Mar 24, 2008)

Argh. Sorry Dei.
i didnt wanna interrupt your thread. xD

so if you wanna collab with me, you may edit your first post 
many thanks.

*was Zorko*


----------



## Rainney (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh, okai. 
I thought we were gonna make separate thread but I guess this is okai too. 

Do we like.. divide the orders? xD


----------



## Ino♥ (Mar 24, 2008)

naw.
We do any we could xD


----------



## Rainney (Mar 24, 2008)

Okai.


----------



## Ino♥ (Mar 24, 2008)

:/
i am currently doing the front page header. Dont know what theme though.

help me choose. >.>


----------



## Rainney (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh, we are gonna do another thread? =D

Um.. GOLD!


----------



## Ino♥ (Mar 24, 2008)

same thread >.>
just that you edit it. xD

gold? anymore >:/


----------



## Rainney (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh okai. 

Nope. That's all I got. =/


----------



## Ino♥ (Mar 24, 2008)

style? O:
OS smudge


----------



## Rainney (Mar 24, 2008)

Vector brushes.


----------



## Ino♥ (Mar 24, 2008)

Okay.


----------



## Rainney (Mar 24, 2008)

<Or we could use that awsum emote.


----------



## Loulabelle (Mar 24, 2008)

De?dara said:


> Okai. I'm about to start back up again.*
> TODO~*
> _Lulu_
> Poiison
> ...



First? 
I feel special.


----------



## Creator (Mar 24, 2008)

Shinsen 24

Can i get a sig made from that stock please. 

Thank you.


----------



## Ino♥ (Mar 25, 2008)

banner of fail:


should i do another? xDD


----------



## Ino♥ (Mar 25, 2008)

Creator said:


> Here
> 
> Can i get a sig made from that stock please.
> 
> Thank you.



EDIT: done.


pm me if you want edits (:

Rep+Credit to shop pls (:


----------



## Poiison (Mar 25, 2008)

De?dara said:


> Okai. I'm about to start back up again.*
> TODO~*
> Lulu
> Poiison
> ...



lol I'm on the list? 

was it the thing I posted in the fc?
or do I need to like repost anything? >>


----------



## Creator (Mar 25, 2008)

Ino♥ said:


> EDIT: done.
> 
> 
> pm me if you want edits (:
> ...



Just a quick thing, you know the half border around the edge, a full border please. 

Please and thank you.


----------



## Ino♥ (Mar 25, 2008)

ok 
hang on a mom.


----------



## Creator (Mar 25, 2008)

Ino♥ said:


> ok
> hang on a mom.



Mom?  I am not your mother.


----------



## Ino♥ (Mar 25, 2008)

it means moment >.>

Done anyway (:


----------



## Creator (Mar 25, 2008)

Ino♥ said:


> it means moment >.>
> 
> Done anyway (:



Thank you. Its awesome.


----------



## Poiison (Mar 25, 2008)

lmao I wanna work here deidei! 

might as well get some practice in anyways~


----------



## Rainney (Mar 25, 2008)

@Ino- Actually I like it. 
We could have done a DeiIno theme though. 

@Poiison- X3 I'll add you now.


----------



## Poiison (Mar 25, 2008)

DeiDei: Thanks love


----------



## Rainney (Mar 25, 2008)

You're welcome.


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Mar 25, 2008)

*DeiDei 
Would you make me a set with this piccy?
I really want a set with it, though I might just use the avi for now and the set a little later, but would you? 

Oh and sized to how you can put it with senoir members since I am one now :3*


----------



## Durge (Mar 25, 2008)

hey Dei can you size something Up for me?

(if so) i want this about the size of my sig now if you can if you can't then just get it as big as you can...

and i'll make my avy...



and if you can take out the Comedy Central's Logo...


~thanks ^_^


EDIT:and plaese make it Transparrent...thanks so much dei..


----------



## Revy's Slut (Mar 25, 2008)

Hiiii dei.  Do you think you could make a set of this


----------



## Ino♥ (Mar 26, 2008)

why does evryone want dei?
D:


----------



## Juice (Mar 26, 2008)

Just do the request.  ignore who they want.


----------



## Rainney (Mar 26, 2008)

Well the rocks in that area sure ain't melting


----------



## -18 (Mar 26, 2008)

yah don't have any workers eh?


----------



## Rainney (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah, I do. 

I love your IZ sig.


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Mar 26, 2008)

De?dara said:


> Well the rocks in that area sure ain't melting



*Sorry DeiDei 

I just thought to ask you to make me sig, but I hope you get requests done soon, because all that seems like loads of work. I am sorry  *


----------



## Loulabelle (Mar 26, 2008)

Commented on your blog, dear.


----------



## k-k-Kyle (Mar 26, 2008)

Type: Signature
Stock:



Size: 220x220
Text: Oh, it is love.
Other: If possible can you add a red tint to it. And have the text in the lower left hand corner in a sexy, cursive font? Maybe round edges? Your judgement is better than mine haha. Just try and make it all sexy looking. I trust you both.

Thanks. Kyle!


----------



## Rainney (Mar 26, 2008)

Sakura~Renge said:


> *Sorry DeiDei
> 
> I just thought to ask you to make me sig, but I hope you get requests done soon, because all that seems like loads of work. I am sorry  *


Lol, it's not your fault. It's not anyones but mine. xD
I've just not been getting any ideas lately. 


Loulabelle said:


> Commented on your blog, dear.


Thank you, Lulu. <3


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Mar 26, 2008)

De?dara said:


> Lol, it's not your fault. It's not anyones but mine. xD
> I've just not been getting any ideas lately.



*As long as I know that, but what do you need to happen to get ideas? 
Motivation? Or what?
But, I can settle for someone else doing my set, I just thought to ask you about it 1st I guess...
*hugs you youthfully* You knew that was comming *


----------



## Loulabelle (Mar 26, 2008)

No problem. <3

But why aren't you in the yaoi fc?


----------



## Durge (Mar 26, 2008)

Twix said:


> yah don't have any workers eh?





De?dara said:


> Yeah, I do.
> 
> I love your IZ sig.



you do who?

oh hey dei i may get photo shop adobe and i was thinking maybe i could have a job here?..but i might not get it...


----------



## Rainney (Mar 26, 2008)

Sakura~Renge said:


> *As long as I know that, but what do you need to happen to get ideas?
> Motivation? Or what?
> But, I can settle for someone else doing my set, I just thought to ask you about it 1st I guess...
> *hugs you youthfully* You knew that was comming *


Nothing really. They just come to me me I guess. =/
Or if I see a picture I really like, it gives me inspiration. 
Not that I don't like yours. There just aren't that many that inspire me though. xD
Mostly those beautiful CGs you find around dA and most SasoDei pictures. 
I love your avatar BTW. 

Lee clone. 


Loulabelle said:


> No problem. <3
> 
> But why aren't you in the yaoi fc?


Um.. I dunno. 
I'm mostly in the requests section, in my shop, the Sasori FC, and the SasoDei FC.

SasoDei was your first OTP, right? So a better question is, why aren't you in the SasoDei FC?


----------



## Rainney (Mar 26, 2008)

Stephen Colbert said:


> you do who?
> 
> oh hey dei i may get photo shop adobe and i was thinking maybe i could have a job here?..but i might not get it...


Zorko and Poiison. 
Zorko is Ino♥

Anybody can.


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Mar 26, 2008)

De?dara said:


> Nothing really. They just come to me me I guess. =/
> Or if I see a picture I really like, it gives me inspiration.
> Not that I don't like yours. There just aren't that many that inspire me though. xD
> Mostly those beautiful CGs you find around dA and most SasoDei pictures.
> ...



*I get what you are saying 
My was a little well...
You finally see the only Shonen-ai pairing I ship with Lee is 
I am a proud Lee clone 

Though do you know who will be doing my set?
I am in no rush, because I am just gonna mess with my avi and sig till I get it or untill I find something XD My set right now it not gonna be there long XD*


----------



## Loulabelle (Mar 26, 2008)

De¡dara said:


> Um.. I dunno.
> I'm mostly in the requests section, in my shop, the Sasori FC, and the SasoDei FC.
> 
> SasoDei was your first OTP, right? So a better question is, why aren't you in the SasoDei FC?



Um... yes... The whole reason I joined these forums was because I came across the FC 

I joined ages ago but I haven't really posted there at all.
Maybe I _should_ post there..


----------



## Rainney (Mar 26, 2008)

Sakura~Renge said:


> *I get what you are saying
> My was a little well...
> You finally see the only Shonen-ai pairing I ship with Lee is
> I am a proud Lee clone
> ...


I'll probably do it. 


Loulabelle said:


> Um... yes... The whole reason I joined these forums was because I came across the FC
> 
> I joined ages ago but I haven't really posted there at all.
> Maybe I _should_ post there..



Same here. 

Yeah, you should.


----------



## Loulabelle (Mar 26, 2008)

I posted there.


----------



## Rainney (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm doing sigs. I can't check or I'll get distr-- ooh a puppy. 


*Spoiler*: _Done so far.._


----------



## Loulabelle (Mar 26, 2008)

I love you deidei<3

EDIT: _"You must spread some reputation around before giving it to Deidara again."_

Uh... I'll fix that.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Mar 26, 2008)

It's beatiful! Thank you.


----------



## Rainney (Mar 26, 2008)

Loulabelle said:


> I love you deidei<3
> 
> EDIT: _"You must spread some reputation around before giving it to Deidara again."_
> 
> Uh... I'll fix that.


It's okai. 
Loulou's lurve is all I need. 
*hides from Xana* 


Yuuko said:


> It's beatiful! Thank you.



Thank you! And you're welcome!!


----------



## Juice (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey Dei, can I put in a request for two sigs? Their realy simple just resize and add black and white border, can I? I'll double rep.


----------



## Loulabelle (Mar 26, 2008)

De?dara said:


> It's okai.
> Loulou's lurve is all I need.
> *hides from Xana*



I know you want it Dei, don't deny it. 


What she doesn't know won't hurt her.


----------



## Rainney (Mar 26, 2008)

Lieutenant Bailey said:


> Hey Dei, can I put in a request for two sigs? Their realy simple just resize and add black and white border, can I? I'll double rep.


Yosh! 


Loulabelle said:


> I know you want it Dei, don't deny it.
> 
> 
> What she doesn't know won't hurt her.



I've never denied it.


----------



## Loulabelle (Mar 26, 2008)

And you never will. 




......


----------



## Rainney (Mar 26, 2008)

^I'll keep working after a little break. I need to play my DS. 


Loulou, you do know you're spamming right?


----------



## Juice (Mar 26, 2008)

When will you start, I kinda need them today... 
At least the first.


----------



## Loulabelle (Mar 26, 2008)

I am _not._

I am making the thread more popular so more people see it so you get more customers.

....
I'll stop now.


----------



## Juice (Mar 26, 2008)

Dei never mind, it won't work.


----------



## Rainney (Mar 26, 2008)

Loulabelle said:


> I am _not._
> 
> I am making the thread more popular so more people see it so you get more customers.
> 
> ...


Oh, okai then. 

No don't stop. 


Lieutenant Bailey said:


> Dei never mind, it won't work.



Lulwut?


----------



## Loulabelle (Mar 26, 2008)

De?dara said:


> Oh, okai then.
> 
> No don't stop.



Okay then.


----------



## Rainney (Mar 26, 2008)

Lou, I knew you'd quote what I said that the Yaoi FC. 

I'm starting on Ura-Renge's request now.


----------



## Loulabelle (Mar 26, 2008)

Of course I'd quote it.

It makes me look good _and_ its dirty.


----------



## Rainney (Mar 26, 2008)

Loulabelle said:


> Of course I'd quote it.
> 
> It makes me look good _and_ its dirty.





Lieutenant Bailey said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't want the other ones?


----------



## Juice (Mar 26, 2008)

I guess, if you don't mind, but hold on.


----------



## Rainney (Mar 26, 2008)

Okai.


----------



## Juice (Mar 26, 2008)

I
 want both a sig, and avy

Sig size, please resize it 

Avy is 150 X 150 (the avy caputures her face only)

Other: just make it look good, no text.

Border: white and black around both sig and avy

Thanks.

When will they be done?


----------



## Cair (Mar 26, 2008)

De?dara said:


> Lou, I knew you'd quote what I said that the Yaoi FC.
> 
> I'm starting on Ura-Renge's request now.



Auff! Take your time!


----------



## Rainney (Mar 26, 2008)

Done! 



Hope you like it, Ura. 
Edit- I just noticed you're a senior member. 
BRB. 
Editedit- Thar.


----------



## Juice (Mar 26, 2008)

Dei....  how many more request before mine?


----------



## Rainney (Mar 26, 2008)

Three.


----------



## Rainney (Mar 26, 2008)

But.. That would be wrong.. D=


----------



## Juice (Mar 26, 2008)

5 times... all yours, compared to 1 for one. come on.


----------



## Rainney (Mar 26, 2008)

No.


----------



## Juice (Mar 26, 2008)

Will you get my done today then? I am sick of posting shit in shops and not geting it done till three days later.


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 26, 2008)

man i really like deis avatar for some reason....


----------



## Rainney (Mar 26, 2008)

Lieutenant Bailey said:


> Will you get my done today then? I am sick of posting shit in shops and not geting it done till three days later.


Well, I get a lot of orders dammit. 


Red_Sands93 said:


> man i really like deis avatar for some reason....


It's not possible for someone not to love SasoDei.


----------



## Juice (Mar 26, 2008)

De?dara said:


> Well, I get a lot of orders dammit.
> 
> It's not possible for someone not to love SasoDei.



I know, but I'm talking about in general, is it possible to get "One'" done today? (Owe and You have put people at the top of your to do list when others have been waiting. )


----------



## Rainney (Mar 26, 2008)

Like who?


----------



## Juice (Mar 26, 2008)

I've seen you do it.  

Get to the questions, will mine be done today, if they are done today I will rep 5 if not I will rep 2 for both sets.


----------



## Rainney (Mar 26, 2008)

Who? 

If you keep threatening me, you'll get it next year.


----------



## Juice (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm not threating I am saying if you finish my sets today you will get five reps, if not you will get two. one ofr each.


----------



## Rainney (Mar 26, 2008)

Well stop.


----------



## Juice (Mar 26, 2008)

I will but can you finish my first request today... please!!!


----------



## Rainney (Mar 26, 2008)

If I get to it today, yeah.


----------



## Juice (Mar 26, 2008)

Then get to the set making...


----------



## Durge (Mar 26, 2008)

so where am i at on the list dei?


----------



## Rainney (Mar 26, 2008)

^
Red_Sands93
Sakura~Renge
Stephen Colbert
Inuya

@Inuya- 

I'm gonna tell Vervex on you!!


----------



## Juice (Mar 26, 2008)

That was not me!!!!!


----------



## Rainney (Mar 26, 2008)

Who was not you?


----------



## Cair (Mar 26, 2008)

De?dara said:


> Done!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMFG. That's awesome!! Thank you soooo much!!!!!!!!

Reps + cred!


----------



## Juice (Mar 26, 2008)

De?dara said:


> Who was not you?



Never mind.  and I stopped...


----------



## Rainney (Mar 26, 2008)

Ura Renge said:


> OMFG. That's awesome!! Thank you soooo much!!!!!!!!
> 
> Reps + cred!


Thank you. And you're welcome. 


Lieutenant Bailey said:


> Never mind.  and I stopped...



lolwot?


----------



## Juice (Mar 26, 2008)

De?dara said:


> Thank you. And you're welcome.
> 
> 
> lolwot?



Stopp


----------



## Loulabelle (Mar 26, 2008)

Inuya, wait your turn. Everyone else is. 

I thought I'd spam in here one last time today to say bye.


----------



## Rainney (Mar 26, 2008)

@Inuya- Wut Loulou said. 


Loulabelle said:


> Inuya, wait your turn. Everyone else is.
> 
> I thought I'd spam in here one last time today to say bye.



Byebye Loulou.


----------



## Loulabelle (Mar 26, 2008)

Bye Dei. 



.....


----------



## Juice (Mar 26, 2008)

Dei just do the second request, I'm doing somthing with the first one.


----------



## Sandaime Kazekage (Mar 26, 2008)

Your really pushy LB 

Now onto my sets....

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Juice (Mar 26, 2008)

Now watch your put up at the very top.


----------



## Rainney (Mar 26, 2008)

^
@Sandaime- I love all the stock you give me. 
If only everyone gave me really pretty CG stock, I'd be more inspired by it all. 
@LB- Okai?


----------



## Loulabelle (Mar 26, 2008)

Sandaime Kazekage said:


> Your really pushy LB



Well, you've been told. 


Okay. I'm really going now. Well, I will be when the yuri talk ends.


----------



## Sandaime Kazekage (Mar 26, 2008)

Lieutenant Bailey said:


> Now watch your put up at the very top.



I doubt it. I wasn't even on the last one and I posted ages ago 
I've got patience


----------



## Rainney (Mar 26, 2008)

Loulabelle said:


> Well, you've been told.
> 
> 
> Okay. I'm really going now. Well, I will be when the yuri talk ends.





Sandaime Kazekage said:


> I doubt it. I wasn't even on the last one and I posted ages ago
> I've got patience


No you don't.


----------



## Sandaime Kazekage (Mar 26, 2008)

true 
But I don't complain in public


----------



## Durge (Mar 26, 2008)

ok so two away


thanks<3


----------



## Poiison (Mar 27, 2008)

lmao you can shoot me deidei~

I haven't been on for a bit to catch all these requests.
damn essays. it's not just one or two essays is like 13+ in two weeks. D:


----------



## Ino♥ (Mar 27, 2008)

i have no idea what the waiting list is now


----------



## Yαriko (Mar 27, 2008)

this picture I want sig and avatar 
avatar:size...150x150(only his face)
and the sig...not too big...just like the size of my actual signature
thank you


----------



## Rainney (Mar 27, 2008)

Sandaime Kazekage said:


> true
> But I don't complain in public



Yeah you do. 


Stephen Colbert said:


> ok so two away
> 
> 
> thanks<3


You're welcome. 


Poiison said:


> lmao you can shoot me deidei~
> 
> I haven't been on for a bit to catch all these requests.
> damn essays. it's not just one or two essays is like 13+ in two weeks. D:


It's okai. That's why we have more than one worker. 


Ino♥ said:


> i have no idea what the waiting list is now


Red_Sands93
Sakura~Renge
Stephen Colbert
Lieutenant Bailey
Yariko


----------



## Ino♥ (Mar 27, 2008)

Okeh.
Which ones are you doing?

i'll do the easier ones xD


----------



## Rainney (Mar 27, 2008)

Well, you can do which ever ones you want. I'll do the ones you don't do.


----------



## fraj (Mar 27, 2008)

Erm do you need help around here? If you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Ino♥ (Mar 27, 2008)

we have inactive workers like me linging around.
You could join, ask Dei, the master.


----------



## Rainney (Mar 27, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Erm do you need help around here? If you dont mind me asking?


Yus. * u*
I'll add you now. 


Ino♥ said:


> we have inactive workers like me linging around.
> You could join, ask Dei, the master.


Master?


----------



## Ino♥ (Mar 27, 2008)

Yes. Masta (:


----------



## Ornina (Mar 27, 2008)

De?dara said:


> I'm doing sigs. I can't check or I'll get distr-- ooh a puppy.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Done so far.._



Thankyou~! It's beautiful 

Reps + credit on the way


----------



## Rainney (Mar 27, 2008)

You're welcome Ornina.


----------



## Overhaul (Mar 27, 2008)

it's been a week,I think.

*Spoiler*: __ 







can you make me a set out of this pic?X3


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 27, 2008)

cant wait to see mines.....cause then ill request another....its been a whole week already


----------



## Auraka (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi, can I request a set? 
stock 


You pick the sizes ^^


----------



## Sandaime Kazekage (Mar 27, 2008)

I requested six before my week was up


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 27, 2008)

well i like to go by the rules


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 27, 2008)

Well hello there, I would like to request a set. X3
Stock: 
Avatar size: 150 x 150
Signature size: 550 x anything 450 pixels or under.
Other specifications: Only point of interest in regards to the signature is to keep most of those scaly snakes in there. :3


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Mar 27, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Well hello there, I would like to request a set. X3
> Stock:
> Avatar size: 150 x 150
> Signature size: 550 x anything 450 pixels or under.
> Other specifications: Only point of interest in regards to the signature is to keep most of those scaly snakes in there. :3



I tried it.  I'm not as half as good as Dei tough,
so I'll understand if you don't want it. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rainney (Mar 27, 2008)

IKS, that's not bad at all. 

I'm about to keep requests going now.


----------



## Durge (Mar 27, 2008)

hows it coming dei?


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 27, 2008)

Dei, can I become a worker in your shop? I've got some experience with Photoshop, look at my sig and the link.


----------



## Rainney (Mar 27, 2008)

Stephen Colbert said:


> hows it coming dei?


I'm not on yours yet. xD
I just finished RedSands', your's one away. 


Beelgarion said:


> Dei, can I become a worker in your shop? I've got some experience with Photoshop, look at my sig and the link.


Okai. 
Anyone can join. 

RS~


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 27, 2008)

mines is finished?!?!?!


----------



## Rainney (Mar 27, 2008)

Check the post. I edited it. xD
But damn you're fast. I edited it like a second after I posted it. xD


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks Dei, I'm gonna start working now.


----------



## k-k-Kyle (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey dei! Im not trying to be pushy or anything at all, I just wanna make sure you saw my request. Its on page 15 of the 19 pages. If you could, just tell me where I am in the mix.

No rush my friend, and thank you for your time! [=


----------



## Rainney (Mar 27, 2008)

Beelgarion said:


> Thanks Dei, I'm gonna start working now.


You're welcome. <3


k-k-Kyle said:


> Hey dei! Im not trying to be pushy or anything at all, I just wanna make sure you saw my request. Its on page 15 of the 19 pages. If you could, just tell me where I am in the mix.
> 
> No rush my friend, and thank you for your time! [=


Oh, sorry I missed that. 
I'll start now.


----------



## Kyouya Ootori (Mar 27, 2008)

*DeiDei 
I see you are getting caught up here ;3
How far away am I?
I am in no rush just couris?*


----------



## k-k-Kyle (Mar 27, 2008)

De?dara said:


> Oh, sorry I missed that.
> I'll start now.



Hey! No need to apologize, I completely understand with the massive amount of requests that you get. Take your time! And thanks for what you are doing!

Really appreciate it!
-Kyle


----------



## Rainney (Mar 27, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## Juice (Mar 27, 2008)

Dei, can you show me the to do list please.


----------



## Rainney (Mar 27, 2008)

k-k-Kyle
Sakura~Renge
Stephen Colbert
Lieutenant Bailey
Yariko


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 27, 2008)

Deidara, check your PMs


----------



## Durge (Mar 27, 2008)

ok dei


----------



## Rainney (Mar 27, 2008)

@Beel- I don't have any.. >_>


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 27, 2008)

De¡dara said:


> @Beel- I don't have any.. >_>


 I sent you.... anyway


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Mar 27, 2008)

De?dara said:


> IKS, that's not bad at all.
> 
> I'm about to keep requests going now.



You liar. 
It sucks, it's simple
& ugh.. =\


----------



## Rainney (Mar 27, 2008)

Beelgarion said:


> I sent you.... anyway


I didn't get it.. >_>


Puppet'Love★ said:


> You liar.
> It sucks, it's simple
> & ugh.. =\



Just because it's simple doesn't mean it sucks. >_>
That's one thing I fail at sometimes. I make a sig and it looks like a profile. <_<


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 27, 2008)

De?dara said:


> I'm not on yours yet. xD
> I just finished RedSands', your's one away.
> 
> Okai.
> ...



...that is awesome!!!!X3.....my next request will be up in a while


----------



## Loulabelle (Mar 27, 2008)

Is my week over yet? 

I need something appropriate for LDK FC.


----------



## Rainney (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm gonna do that either way. You don't have to request it Loulou.


----------



## Loulabelle (Mar 27, 2008)

I dun have to request anything.

I take what I want.


----------



## Rainney (Mar 27, 2008)

Whatever you say Loulou.


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 27, 2008)

man loulou is really taking charge


----------



## Loulabelle (Mar 27, 2008)

Course I am.


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Mar 27, 2008)

De?dara said:


> I didn't get it.. >_>
> 
> 
> Just because it's simple doesn't mean it sucks. >_>
> That's one thing I fail at sometimes. I make a sig and it looks like a profile. <_<



 Sorry Dei..


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 27, 2008)

Loulabelle said:


> Course I am.



Yeah....dei is your...ahem...im going to stop right there...


----------



## Revy's Slut (Mar 27, 2008)

Dei can you make this nekogirl into a set, I think it will make SC happy XD


----------



## Rainney (Mar 27, 2008)

Puppet'Love★ said:


> Sorry Dei..


Lol, it's okai. xD


Revy's Slut said:


> Dei can you make this nekogirl into a set, I think it will make SC happy XD


OMG!! X3X3X3X3


----------



## Revy's Slut (Mar 27, 2008)

De?dara said:


> Lol, it's okai. xD
> 
> OMG!! X3X3X3X3



You like it?


----------



## Rainney (Mar 27, 2008)

Yus. 

I'm currently taking care of the LDK FC. I'll keep orders going when I'm done. ;D


----------



## Loulabelle (Mar 27, 2008)

De?dara said:


> Yus.
> 
> I'm currently taking care of the LDK FC. I'll keep orders going when I'm done. ;D



When you're not busy, I'd like a sig to match the LDK FC plz.


----------



## Rainney (Mar 27, 2008)

Okai. 
But no linking. Or the fanboys will find our hideout.


----------



## Loulabelle (Mar 27, 2008)

...Fine.


----------



## Rainney (Mar 27, 2008)

No.


----------



## Durge (Mar 27, 2008)

SS likes to make SC make happy



unlike DeiDei


----------



## Revy's Slut (Mar 27, 2008)

Stephen Colbert said:


> SS likes to make SC make happy
> 
> 
> 
> unlike DeiDei


Well the neko girls blues eyes are irrestiable.


----------



## Durge (Mar 27, 2008)

yes they r pretty


----------



## Juice (Mar 27, 2008)

Dei just forget about my sets I don't want them any longer.


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 27, 2008)

ILL TAKE BAILEYS SPOT!!!!!X3jkjk

Stock

complete creative control!!!...just take out the letters on the bottom right hand side

Text:

Ava:Red_Sands93

Sig:Keyblade master

thanks a bunch in advance


----------



## Loulabelle (Mar 27, 2008)

Dei, reserving a spot for a new set when you're not busy. 

I'm not sure what pic I'd like, but it may be that LDK pic.


----------



## Durge (Mar 28, 2008)

where's dei?


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Mar 28, 2008)

Red_Sands93 said:


> ILL TAKE BAILEYS SPOT!!!!!X3jkjk
> 
> Stock
> 
> ...



I gave it a try.. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Loulabelle (Mar 28, 2008)

OH NOES SPAM!!11!



Stephen Colbert said:


> where's dei?



I could tell you, but you might get jealous.


----------



## Rainney (Mar 28, 2008)

Puppet'Love★ said:


> I gave it a try..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



X3X3X3 You get a promotion.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi dei.


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 28, 2008)

Puppet'Love★ said:


> I gave it a try..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



...thats awesome!!!!!!X3....that will be my new set pretty soon...REP!!!!!!!:WOW


----------



## Rainney (Mar 28, 2008)

Revy's Slut said:


> Hi dei.


Hai? 


Red_Sands93 said:


> ...thats awesome!!!!!!X3....that will be my new set pretty soon...REP!!!!!!!:WOW


She's really good isn't she?


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 28, 2008)

yesh two more days....and this week is up..


----------



## Rainney (Mar 28, 2008)

Actually, you're supposed to wait a full week.


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 28, 2008)

damn........fine ill wait


----------



## Rainney (Mar 28, 2008)

It's okai. I won't refuse any orders.


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 28, 2008)

cool and as for my requests you can always push them back if you want im never in a rush like other people..>_>


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Mar 28, 2008)

De?dara said:


> X3X3X3 You get a promotion.





Red_Sands93 said:


> ...thats awesome!!!!!!X3....that will be my new set pretty soon...REP!!!!!!!:WOW





De?dara said:


> She's really good isn't she?



You 2! You two are too sweet.  <3


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 28, 2008)

PL im always nice to you.....because you gave me the greatest compliment ever


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Mar 28, 2008)

Red_Sands93 said:


> PL im always nice to you.....because you gave me the greatest compliment ever



What was that then?


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 28, 2008)

Puppet'Love★ said:


> What was that then?



you dont remember?!?!.....


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Mar 28, 2008)

Red_Sands93 said:


> you dont remember?!?!.....



Honestly..no..
G-G-G-Gomenasai..


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 28, 2008)

Puppet'Love★ said:


> Honestly..no..
> G-G-G-Gomenasai..



its ok.....but just know....it was a very good compliment


----------



## Rainney (Mar 28, 2008)

Lol, guys, stop spamming.


----------



## Rainney (Mar 28, 2008)

Dammit. 

RS.


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Mar 28, 2008)

De?dara said:


> Lol, guys, stop spamming.



Sorry, Dei. =O
Won't happen again.


----------



## Rainney (Mar 28, 2008)

Lieutenant Bailey said:


> Dei you do know you need to start going to the mods if they keep on doing that.  (And I'm deleting my spam posts.)



They're my friends.


----------



## Juice (Mar 28, 2008)

Your kinda of trolling off and on too. 

 all I am saying is be careful.


----------



## Sandaime Kazekage (Mar 28, 2008)

My new set folder is finaly empty 
I think Hiruko is on the offensive


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 29, 2008)

I just drop by to see how things are going on here.... spam, any way. Dei, I won't be making any sets these days. I've got a lot of work, I'll check the shop when I can.


----------



## Rainney (Mar 29, 2008)

It's okai Beel. 
@Sandaime- ...


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 29, 2008)

De?dara said:


> It's okai Beel.
> @Sandaime- ...


 Call me Bel, with one "e", I just maked my account in a hurry, and I typed doble "e". Sorry .... spam again


----------



## Durge (Mar 31, 2008)

yo dei hows it cuming?


----------



## k-k-Kyle (Mar 31, 2008)

dei idk if you forgot about me again or what?

but could i get a lil update?


----------



## milkshakes (Apr 1, 2008)

dei not to spam a post here in ur beautiful art shop but just wanted to notify the people here

DO NOT POST IN HERE BESIDES REUQESTING SOMETHIN DEI WILL FULFILL ALL UR REQUESTS JUST BE PATIENT. IF U WANT AN UPDATE OF THE PROGRESS OF UR REQUEST THEN PM DEI INSTEAD OF POSTING AND ASKIN WHERE U GAIN A POST WHICH U COULDVE JUST PMED DEI FOR ALSO TURN OFF SIGS@!!@


----------



## Durge (Apr 8, 2008)

hey dei dun make the set i asked for ok.


----------



## milkshakes (Apr 12, 2008)

dante10 no offense but its impossible to even make a graphic a size of 125x125 with that pic.....


----------



## vervex (Apr 15, 2008)

*Moved Posts*

*Deidara is closing his/her shop. After talking with Fraj, it was decided that the request of Dei's Request Shop would be moved to Fraj's Signature and avatar shop thread. 

Deidara's shop is now closed until further notice.*


----------

